# Cat urine



## Helgen (Jan 1, 2015)

Help please!!!!
My poor old cat ( who is very old ) has urinated in my living room, my house stinks. I have isolated the area under a recliner where she went. I have washed the floor ( hard wood) with floor cleaner but it still smells.

What can I use to get rid of this smell?


----------



## rural dreams (Jan 4, 2014)

This is only my 3rd post,as I'm more of a stuck in town lurker type member,but I have a solution.There is a product called Natures' Miracle for Cats that will completely eliminate the smell without covering it with perfume.It's an enzyme based cleaner that neutralizes the proteins that cause the odor.Our geriatric rescue cat developed the habit of peeing on our slate fireplace hearth,soaking the grout and stinking up the whole house.We used this on the advice of the pet store-weeks after he started-and it worked!Hope you get the same results if you try it,nothing else touched the smell till we used it.


----------



## Mid Tn Mama (May 11, 2002)

Is this a carpeted area. If you are just cleaning the carpet, you may not be getting to the smell caused by the undercarpet being soaked underneath. You may need to pull up the carpet and replacing the pad.


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

Tjhis is a tried and true solution that removes urine odor and just about any smell including skunk odor.

Mix equal amounts of hydrogen peroxide and white vinegar with a squirt of Dawn dish detergent. Put it in a spray bottle and spray. Let it sit and wipe it off. Rinse and repeat.

This solution can be used on dogs after they encounter a skunk BUT keep it out of the eyes.

If the smell remains and it was under a recliner, I wonder if the chair bottom didn't get sprayed by the cat..


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

Totally agree with Ardie on this one. This is what I have always used, and it works.:thumb:


----------



## Taratunafish (Aug 6, 2007)

I've used various solutions which have worked on carpets, ceramic tiles, and wood floors. The possibly unsolvable problem you might encounter with the wood floors is if your floors have wide gaps. the wood floor in my kitchen is tight and the cat doesn't bother with it anymore. The floors in the dining room have gaps in them and no matter what I've tried, no matter how often I've tried, I haven't been able to clear up the smell in there. it's not noticeable when you walk in there, but the cats still sniff it out on the rare occasion they are allowed in that room. I've even applied polyeurythane into the gaps to no avail. The Nature's Miracle may take a few applications. don't give up after one time. I've used a vinegar/baking soda solution as well. Haven't tried the hydrogen peroxide yet. I'll give that a go this week.
-Taratunafish


----------



## Helgen (Jan 1, 2015)

Thanks guys for all the tips. So far I have done two applications of natures miracle cat urine odor remover and it definitely smells better. I also sprayed the recliner even underneath it. 
Will see if I need to spray more in a day or so.

Thanks again.


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

http://www.amazon.com/Urine-Detector-Black-Light-Flashlight/dp/B00E9T92L6

I have used the the light to find the pee, Walmart might have one cheaper.


----------



## tab (Aug 20, 2002)

I second the black light. You may have a few drips that are difficult to find. I was rather grossed out the first time I used one. That spot of throw-up you cleaned up, well it still shows. Looking for a pee spot, yup, right there along with some drips. That carpet went out to the barn. Cheap carpets can be changed every so often.
Geriatric animals can be tough. I have had some sucess with Nature's Miracle, too. I would think the peroxide solution would be worth a try.


----------



## haley1 (Aug 15, 2012)

http://www.amazon.com/Mammoth-Air-P...d=1424665154&sr=1-40&keywords=ozone+generator


Ozone! This is the one I got, just plugged it in turned on high, closed door and in 24 hrs all smells were gone. Since you have hard wood it may take longer but I have read other used it and it penetrated wood. Has very irritating gas ... O3... but it kills the microboes that make it smell. Maybe make a plastic tent taped to floor and put it inside with an extension cord for a few days


----------

